# Cab tire



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I always wondered where exactly the term "cab tire" came from (refering to SO cord). I have asked a lot of old timers but they have no answers for me! Only thing I could think of was it is actually CAP tire which would make sense. Anyone?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems to have been named by the "Canadian Ministry of National Defense" 
It must be top secret :laughing: eh?

Correct spelling.. CABTYRE


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

*cab tire*

I had the same thought. Canadian EH!!!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Cabtyre it is then!


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

*Just a thought.*

What are two FOUR LETTER WORDS electricians hate to use???

CODE BOOK !:whistling2:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Just googling the company that first made the wire used a rubber compound they also used for the tires of horse driven vehicles for the jacket.

http://books.google.ca/books?id=HUC...ed=0CBwQ6AEwCTgK#v=onepage&q=cab tyre&f=false


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lz_69 said:


> Just googling the company that first made the wire used a rubber compound they also used for the tires of horse driven vehicles for the jacket.
> 
> http://books.google.ca/books?id=HUC...ed=0CBwQ6AEwCTgK#v=onepage&q=cab tyre&f=false


This is interesting. My Google searching pretty much says the same thing, but it's most interesting because Cab Tire Sheath (CTS) seems to be a cable type used almost exclusively in early 1900's British Columbia mines.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 12, 2012)

A little late but I thought this would be interesting if anyone else found this link and opened it to look. 
Cabtyre cable is a kind of electric wire used in wiring portable electric
appliances, low Voltage for mines, factories, farms, construction fields,
etc. This cable is covered with highly elastic chloroprene rubber. It has
such mechanical properties as resistance to physical shock, abrasion
and bending and such chemical properties as resistance to water, acid​and alkali


----------

